# SCORE!! New fence



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just thought I'd share. I was just getting off work today and my friend calls me up. He tells me he is at the recycling yard and there is some old metal fench that would be really cool for my graveyard, would I be interested. It has a bottom rail and a top rail and a third rail about six inches down from the top. Well he happens to be about 5 minutes from where I was working so I run down there. He had asked the guy in the yard and they said .80 cents a pound. so we figured each piece was about 20 pounds so we figure like $16.00 per piece at five pieces plus the gate and posts. So I'm thinking like a little over $100. Pretty cool fence but my wife is gonna kill me if I bring this home and tell her I just spend $100 for some fence that will just take up more room in the garage. So I figure I better not. So we go into the office where he takes the receipt and collects his money. Everyone knows him there because he has a computer recycling business and goes there all the time. So were coming out of the office and these guys are loading this fence in his truck and I'm like, I don't know if I should spend this much on this fence. He tells me not to worry the guy is really cool. So we get to the truck and we help these guys load this up and my friend reaches in his pocket for some money and ask how much. The guy says something like the scales broke (I couldn't understand him) and says $20!!! So my friend gives him $20 bucks and then tells me not to worry about the money, he's eaten at my house plenty of times and now were even. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's apicture with the finials added. I bought these last year and they fit great, what a lucky day!!!  New graveyard fence picture by darrylqmiller - Photobucket
Thats the gate, the other sectiona are about six foot long.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet! Now to hide it in the garage........


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Right on, what an awesome find! That fence looks great with the finials. What a deal for an amazing cemetary fence.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

NICE!!! Me likey. Good luck including that in your haunt. Great deal, too.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Nice score!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

COOOL, Im jealous.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow ..excellent score, really like the look of your new/oldfence.
should be a great asset to your graveyard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great score!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

now you just have to make it look old and rusty


----------



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

good find


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

killer find, darryl! great lookin' fence ya got there...hope to see pics of it in the graveyard in oct.

oh, and did i mention i was jealous?


----------

